# TT-RS Third Gear Grind



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Specifically quick shifts from 2nd to 3rd can cause 3rd gear to grind as it falls behind on the synchronization. 

Technically speaking, does anyone know why this is?


----------



## joneze93tsi (Aug 8, 2008)

J662 said:


> Specifically quick shifts from 2nd to 3rd can cause 3rd gear to grind as it falls behind on the synchronization.
> 
> Technically speaking, does anyone know why this is?


There was as thread a while back about this as well.
Appears to be very common, just need to slow down the 2->3 a bit I guess.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

J662 said:


> Specifically quick shifts from 2nd to 3rd can cause 3rd gear to grind as it falls behind on the synchronization.
> 
> Technically speaking, does anyone know why this is?


I didn't usually get a grind but was completely locked out of the gear. Mostly resolved once I did the 42DD shifter bushings.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I didn't usually get a grind but was completely locked out of the gear. Mostly resolved once I did the 42DD shifter bushings.


Interesting that helped. Did you do all 4 bushings or just 2?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

joneze93tsi said:


> There was as thread a while back about this as well.
> Appears to be very common, just need to slow down the 2->3 a bit I guess.


Im sure there's a reason, but I wonder why Audi didn't correct this when testing?


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

syncromesh cant keep up. shift slower.

Being locked out of the gears means adjustements needed under the bonnet as its out of alignment


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

J662 said:


> Interesting that helped. Did you do all 4 bushings or just 2?


Not sure where 4 comes from. Did the 2 cable end bushings along with readjustment and then this week I added the Tyrolsport bracket bushings.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21359.phtml

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21856.phtml

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/27896.phtml


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Not sure where 4 comes from. Did the 2 cable end bushings along with readjustment and then this week I added the Tyrolsport bracket bushings.
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/21359.phtml
> 
> ...


I have installed the 42DD shifter bushings on a Mk6 GTI and loved the results. Did you notice much improvement adding the bracket bushings in addition to the shifter bushings? Was the improvement anywhere near that provided by the 42DD bushing bit?

Thanks


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No, The bracket bushings aren't as noticeable as the 42dd bushings. They do however get rid of just about all of the remaining play. Moving side to side across neutral the stick just stops hard at each end. Up into gear is more solid too and I think the feeling of moving in and out of the gates is more distinct now.
For $50 and less than an hour to install, plus having them on the mk1, it seemed like a no brainer. I'm really pleased with the shift feel now.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

Transverse engines and cable shifter linkage is part of the problem. 

You'll need to keep the transmission from rocking fore and aft and you'll want to reduce your shifter bushing compliance. 

Beyond that you can machine the gear to accept a triple cone synchronizer, change the synchro friction material, modify the dog teeth on the hub, or... run a small inertia clutch package that has less mass to clutch via the synchro. Then you'll be able to pound the 1-2, 2-3 shift. 

I've experienced the 2-3 grind on both the TTRS' I've driven. Bugs me.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

This is one of those 'curse of the VAG' (OK, so that didn't come out right. You know what I mean). Every Audi I've had has this problem: 3rd gear synchros die. The 42dd bushings help by ensuring cleaner shifts. Since the 42DD bushings I'm more often locked out of third than grind, which is fine by me. Only happens to me on the track, and I know I didn't make a perfect shift.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

RTErnie said:


> Transverse engines and cable shifter linkage is part of the problem.
> 
> *You'll need to keep the transmission from rocking fore and aft and you'll want to reduce your shifter bushing compliance.*
> 
> ...


 That is the '_money_' comment there in red text...

I stopped 3rd gear lockout when I fitted the lower engine mount back in 2010 – I fitted this unit http://www.vibra-technics.co.uk/audi/tt_mk2_8j/463/VAG520M/bottom_engine_mount_subframe_mount_20r32. 

Another great product that is a ‘_fit & forget_’...I luv such products because they simple work with ZERO maintenance...mine has been on the car since 2010 and not a peep. Engine does not rock as prior. If you go for this make sure you buy the unit in the link and not the ‘Race’ versions as that is a solid unit and will introduce noise to the cabin. The unit at the link shared is what I have and does not introduce noise to the cabin.

The other benefit of this lower engine mount was that it did help reduce the car skating on hard braking...just a little mind...!

The 42DD bushing was the '_icing_' on the cake so to speak which makes for '_quicker_' shifting with strong hydraulic type change...requires the driver to be positive in their gear engagement though the 42DD bushings helps get the car in to gear easier.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The work you need to do to get a perfect TT RS. :screwy: 
For me the TT RS is a closed book. :laugh: 

Lets see if the next TT will be any better, because it will basically be a fancy Golf again.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

We used to have the same problem with the Lotus Exgie that used a Toyota gear box. I found the solution from a Honda form. You run a mixture of redline MT 90 and GM synchromesh friction modified fluid. Eliminated the grind totally fro over 10000 track miles and 43000 road miles. Carl


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

carl44 said:


> We used to have the same problem with the Lotus Exgie that used a Toyota gear box. I found the solution from a Honda form. You run a mixture of redline MT 90 and GM synchromesh friction modified fluid. Eliminated the grind totally fro over 10000 track miles and 43000 road miles. Carl


 this is the stuff, it works 
http://www.sector111.com/products/performance/transmission/transelixir.cfm


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

R5T said:


> The work you need to do to get a perfect TT RS. :screwy:
> For me the TT RS is a closed book. :laugh:
> 
> Lets see if the next TT will be any better, because it will basically be a fancy Golf again.


 Why do you continue to post in this sub forum, if the TT-RS is a closed book to you? Seems like a waste of time to me... 

Compared to every other car which I have owned (over 20, with the majority being new), the TT-RS is the most problem free car. I am taking about from an enthusiast, gear head viewpoint. Is the TT-RS designed well in the first place and are they built to that design without excessive defects? I say yes to both points. 

The TT-RS isn't a Porsche GT3, Ferrari 458, etc. However, it is an 'honest' model in that Audi delivers what they claim about it with a minimum amount of drama. Forums for many other enthusiast makes contain a lot more threads about major design flaws or manufacturing defects. The TT-RS isn't perfect, but it isn't a lemon model either. 

Back to the thread topic... I personally haven't had any issues with 3rd gear grind with my 2012 TT-RS. However, I may not be driving it regularly at full tilt enough to experience the behavior (or I just shift slow). 

I have lived with another enthusiast car just before the Audi which had transmission issues (design and manufacturing problems both), so I am hyper sensitive to problems shifting. 

Thank you 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

carl44 said:


> We used to have the same problem with the Lotus Exgie that used a Toyota gear box. I found the solution from a Honda form. You run a mixture of redline MT 90 and GM synchromesh friction modified fluid. Eliminated the grind totally fro over 10000 track miles and 43000 road miles. Carl


 I use a MT90 and MTL cocktail.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

RTErnie said:


> I use a MT90 and MTL cocktail.


 GM makes two versions of synchromesh fluid one is " friction modified" one is not . You have to get the friction modified . Some fluids are actually too slippery causing the syncros to grind. The honda guys figured this mixture out because of the weak syncros in the honda gearboxes? Carl


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2004)

carl44 said:


> GM makes two versions of synchromesh fluid one is " friction modified" one is not . You have to get the friction modified . Some fluids are actually too slippery causing the syncros to grind. The honda guys figured this mixture out because of the weak syncros in the honda gearboxes? Carl


 Eh.... most friction modifiers that are available reduce friction???!?!? I have a clutch type differential that I dial in with friction modifiers.... to reduce lock up. (friction) 

I have a good friend who builds Honda B series transmissions for MFactory.. like he is the MFactory guy. He runs OEM Honda fluid and OEM Honda synchros. His car makes 700whp and it shifts like butter. Doesn't mean he doesn't do other prep, but the "secret sauce" has nothing to do with the fluid. 

I suspect that there may also be a restrictor pill in the clutch line.


----------



## Audi RS3 (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I stopped 3rd gear lockout when I fitted the lower engine mount back in 2010 – I fitted this unit http://www.vibra-technics.co.uk/audi/tt_mk2_8j/463/VAG520M/bottom_engine_mount_subframe_mount_20r32.


 Will this vibra-technics lower engine mount fit in TT RS? They don't mention RS...


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I have alkready had my stoc=k transmission mounts replaced under a tsb at 7000 miles. Will upgraded transmission mounts and engine mounts help the car or is it somethin i wont really notice spriited but not track driving?
like these:
http://blackforestindustries.com/blog/2012/10/16/tt-rs-engine-and-transmission-mounts/


----------

